# b-12



## blondlebanese (Oct 6, 2014)

has anyone tried soaking the bare root in a bucket of diluted b-12 for an hour before transplanting.  to lessen stress.  Works for tomatoe plants.


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2014)

I have never had any stress to lessen. I subscribe to:KISS.  Keep it simple...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 6, 2014)

I soak in a glass of Goldshlager and codeine to relieve any stress that I get from transplanting :hubba:


----------



## goats_head_soup (Oct 6, 2014)

My plants show zero stress when transplanting. In fact I think they love it. More root room. Only rimes they stressed is when I was impatient and trantsplanted before roots are ready for a bigger pot. I also subscribe to the kiss method as I use maxibloom in veg and flower. No suppliments anymore. I've used many including good old superthrive with b vites but no more.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 6, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> I soak in a glass of Goldshlager and codeine to relieve any stress that I get from transplanting :hubba:



That sounds relaxing, and a kinda warm fuzzy feeling 

No soak for me for transplanting, right into the dirt....lite watering.


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 7, 2014)

what is the kiss method?   I'm so damn dumb about this stuff.  it's causing so many wrinkles in my brain.


----------



## MrCompletion (Oct 7, 2014)

Keep it simple stupid. 

MrCompletion plays Enya and burns incense. Followed by a light massage with lavender oils. His plants never stress.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 7, 2014)

Transplant shock ? Eliminate it by using coco coir or peat pots to start with. I put seeds into small pots (2-3 inch), then the whole thing goes into larger coco coir or peat pots (5-6 inch). When ready the whole thing goes into my 5 gallon pots to finish growing. No transplant shock. This is the right time of the year to pick up the growing pots at close out prices. Go for it. Peace and good growing.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't get any transplant shock either. Just a very quiet sigh of thank you from the plants.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 7, 2014)

Use rain water has natural b-12 already in it.


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 7, 2014)

some of the answers in this post reminded me that it was time for my meds.  think i'll join you.  see you in the cosmos.  good lesson on stress.  and yes on kiss,  I like that.


----------

